# Longines Hydroconquest



## mr00jimbo (Apr 26, 2009)

There's no Longines forum (yet) so I thought I'd show some pictures I've taken of my first automatic here, my Longines Hydroconquest.
I've looked online, almost bought used, or grey market, but got a good deal at an AD and took it.

It is the 41 mm and it is blue, though I don't see them often. Hell, everywhere I looked had black ones, but when I tried on the blue one, I smiled and thought "wow that color works for me much better..." 
Automatic, of course!

So here it is


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

That's a great looking watch. I really like that shade of blue. Congratulations and enjoy. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats on the blue! Enjoy the watch.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice Longines Jimbo ! :-!


----------



## kerrison (Sep 4, 2009)

Congratulations on your Longines, looks great on your wrist!!


----------



## swir (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks nice. It will also look good on a silicone strap. Have a nice one!


----------



## racing.mike (Dec 13, 2009)

Beautiful watch! love the blue and the numbers


----------



## toloen (Dec 10, 2009)

I like the watch and the blue color as well,it has very good quality and heavy bracelet(i like it!),I got my blue diver recently in TAG,the color is really eye catching!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

That is a great watch, I tried one on and really liked it. Thanks for sharing the cool pics!!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Sharp watch. I like the caseback :-!


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice watch dude.

Congrats, started very well with the first automatic.

Cya.


----------

